# Now this is some expensive honey...



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Gawd, I didn't realize I was in such a glamorous business! And I feel bad when I sell a gallon for $25!


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

Thats some dam shrewd marketing there. Brilliant.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Notice how they describe the flavor of the honey? Just like a wine tasting. To appeal to the Martha's Vinyard folks I guess. We could learn a little something from that site though. The Savannah Bee company also does a good job at marketing although they have the advantage of selling Tupelo honey. 

http://www.savannahbee.com/category/8

Theresa.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

One key to a better price is Marketing.

My brother inspired me to develop labs similar to wine labels. I haven't fully developed the idea. But it's on my agenda.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

What ever happened to just plain ol' HONEY??  
With a range of up 5 miles (in one direction) from their hive, IMHO, you'd have to place your hives smack in the middle of a 100 square mile lot of one species of plant with no others growing in your square to honestly designate your honey a a spicfic type.
Heck mine is just what I call "FIELD" honey, what ever trips their trigger to bring in.  As long as they bring it home I'm happy.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that but for all the work the bees do to produce it I think a little creative packaging would do them pround and increase our bottom line.







. I plan to market a simple label on a mason jar for the farmer's market and put the same honey in a long neck bottle with a fancy label for the boutique type shops and charge accordingly. I'll keep you all informed of the results of this experiment. Theresa.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I see your point silver but you can say that about ANYTHING.... what about milk, ceral, etc. 

Its all a marketing game. You have all seen it... I went to a farmers market last year and saw a beekeeper selling honey just sitting there, half asleep. Great marketing that was!!!

In my opinion, beekeepers could be better marketers and better entrapaneures (sp?) as well. Take a label for example.. what a great idea to communicate with perspective consumers... This is the approach I am currently taking. Combining honey with the ideas I have as a chef and my knowledge of marketing and running with it all.

We will see!


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

I just packaged my honey in a high end looking wine bottle. My son designed the label to look like a wine label and I sold the 12 fluid oz jars to a boutique shop for $8.00 each. They will be selling them for twice that to very upity consumers. I wish I knew how to post a picture so you all could see them. Just thought I'd let you know that you can get more if you market it right. The bottles and label cost me about a dollar each, not much more than the mason jar I use to sell at the market. It's not that hard. Theresa.


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

Check out one of our local beeks for a few ideas. I can't imagine that it tastes any better, but the packaging does, I am sure, increase impulse purchases among folks who don't ordinarily buy honey.. 

www.thespicewoodfarm.com


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Two old country boys sitt'in somewhere in the world gutt'in fish, as they flip the fish belly up and insert the knives all kinds of eggs roll out. The first ol country boy looks at the other and says what are we gonna do with all them eggs. The other country boy says lets pack'em up and call them by a fancy name, say caviar and tell them they should only be eaten with a silver spoon and we'll charge'em $50 an ounce fer em.

The moral of the story is with the right marketing, people with silver spoons will pay way too much for the product or service just because they can!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

The most expensive honey in the world? 

The most expensive honey in the world is claimed to be Sidr Honey -- at $200 per kilo. You can even buy it online. 

http://www.luxist.com/2006/07/17/sidr-honey/ 
http://www.worldsfoods.com/view.asp?prod_ID=2884 

It comes from the Hadramaut Mountains in the Southwestern Arabian Peninsula, where it is harvested only twice per year. The honey is from bees who feast only on the pollen of the Sidr tree, considered by many to be a holy tree and is one of the most resilient, ancient tree varieties in the area. Sidr honey is reputed to have many medicinal benefits ...

[ September 18, 2006, 10:24 PM: Message edited by: TwT ]


----------



## Khaled (Dec 24, 2005)

If you want to try sidr honey at a very reasonable price try http://www.realhoney.com .

------------
Khaled


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice post! I've been working on my labels - trying to get a more modern and appealing look - People do seem to like to see pictures of flowers on the label. 
Ofcourse I'm totally outdone by Herman Miller...
http://www.inhabitat.com/entry_754.php


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh, This can be topped! 
http://www.anzer-honig.de/ which comes from a mountain region in turkey.
Click on "contact" : a 500g jar costs 425, which is about 550$..........
I don't think they sell a lot.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

At that price I could quit my job and give queens away for free!

-Tim


----------

